# illness?



## Skyler Nell (Jul 10, 2010)

Donatello is acting a bit sluggish lately and he seems to have a bit of a cold.
He is still eating and pooping.
Should I be concerned?
Also, his UV bulb burnt out and I didnt have time to replace until the following week, could this be the cause? thanks!


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

Has he been able to warm up during the day? I always have a standard incandescent bulb or two on hand for when my UV bulbs burn out. You can use them for as long as it takes to get a replacement.

First thing I would do for a sluggish one is warm him up day and night. 75-80 on the cool side round the clock, in addition to a 100 basking spot for 14 hours a day.

Also, is he getting out for some sun? Some hot dry weather for a few hours a day might really help. This time of year they should be up and very active, except to avoid the heat of mid-day. Since we've had unusually cool nights and mornings lately, he might be feeling the weather. I'll bet he gets better now that the heat is coming.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jul 10, 2010)

Tom said:


> Has he been able to warm up during the day? I always have a standard incandescent bulb or two on hand for when my UV bulbs burn out. You can use them for as long as it takes to get a replacement.
> 
> I did have 2 bulbs still in his enclosure, 1 basking light and 1 regular bulb
> 
> ...



That's why I can't understand this. He seems alright, just not as perky as usual! I hope you're right and that he'll get more active as the weather warms up


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds like you've got everything right. I'm not seeing what the problem could be. Is it possible he ate something he shouldn't have?

I just re-read your initial post. You said he seems to have a bit of a cold. I totally missed that the first time around. What symptoms make you think this? If its a runny or bubbly nose, or wheezing or noisy breathing then you might have a URTI. Seems unlikely if it staying that warm around the clock, but its possible. Was there a time when the night temp was dropping? How much humidity are you keeping him on?


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jul 12, 2010)

well he just had an URTI earlier this year and he was put on Baytril for 10 days i think.

I think he has a cold because his nose is a little runny.

He's still eating fine and everything though.

Well, for the humidity, I don't have a gauge but I spray down his enclosure twice a day and he always has water available. Plus i soak him every other day for 20 minutes or so?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 12, 2010)

Make sure you keep the temps up to where they were previously plus a couple degrees with any symptoms, and if the nose is runny for more than a day (not just after a bath), then I recommend making a vet appointment. A drop in temps with the humidity could have triggered the runny nose to act up again. If this is the second URTI in a year then you may want to re-examine your care--stress, temps, and humidity. Some torts just seem prone to them unfortunately though. Good signthat he is eating. No UVB for a week is fine, but hopefully he can get outside if the temps are high enough as some is better than none. I keep a spare on hand even though it voids the warranty as I will only buy T-Rex or Mega Ray and they aren't in stores. Hoping for the best for Donatello.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 12, 2010)

I would immediately raise the temp on his basking side to 95 or 100 and on the cool side to 80. Is his substrate moist or dry and dusty? If it's dusty the runny nose could be from the dry substrate. If it's an upper resp infection you need to get him on an antibiotic right away. Baytril is kinda hard on them for a 'slight' URTI I use Naxcel and it works. 3 days after doing what I suggest he should be back acting normal. I don't ever waste time with a desert tort when I think they have an URTI because they are so fragile, I take action right away. I think spraying his enclosure twice a day is too much. Is he on a substrate that you can pour water over? I do that a couple times a week and stir it up... . I agree about the Trex bulbs but I don't keep an extra anymore as I think a few days without one is alright and over the Internet you can always get a new bulb in a couple of days. I would put in a 100 watt incandescent bulb when the UVB one burns out. But if I may suggest that the actual UVB only really lasts 6 or 7 months so you should write down when to replace it and it should still be burning brightly when you replace it. I disagree with Tom about keeping the lights on for 14 hours. Mine get 12 and they grow just fine and are very healthy...yeah I know the sun is out like that, but mine don't know that and I don't want you telling them...


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jul 13, 2010)

This is just a suggestion but when i first got my tort he had an occasional bubbling nose and i took him straight to the vets and it turned out that he was loaded with worms, once he was treated the nose cleared up and it turned out the bubbling nose was due to him having worms.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! As of right now I'm just monitoring it closely. He does still seem to have a very slight runny nose, but he is more active now and is still eating lots! and going to the bathroom regularly. If I see any signs or inactivity or lack of appetite I'll set up an appointment with the vet! I also brought up the temps and stopped spraying quite so often.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 15, 2010)

Two of mine had runny noses last week - cold mornings do it to them. Now with the heat - they're dry! Good luck!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah that was totally it! Seems all cleared up now 
Thanks for the help!


----------

